# Middle name after my Grandma... Shirley



## Rachel_C

I'm hoping someone can help me. We've chosen the first name Leyla for the baby but hubby has said I can choose her middle name by myself. I really like Rose and for a long time I thought that was the one because it's simple and pretty. But I would really like to name her after my Grandma who died a few years ago. The thing is, she was called Shirley, which I don't like :( Her maiden name was Batty and her married name was Rodgers so no inspiration there either! Can anybody think of anything similar to Shirley (in sound or in meaning) that's pretty? Apparently, Shirley means 'bright meadow'.

Thanks.


----------



## Beautywithin

*Sorry im not much help, but just wanted to say shirley is'nt all that bad especially as its going to be a middle name 


would you and your OH consider having 3 middle names.. so shirley-rose? or would you just prefer the one

x*


----------



## MUMOF5

Leigh also means meadow, but maybe too many 'L' sounds?? All my lo's have middle names after family members, and its not like you are going to hyphenate it. Its a middle name thats rarely going to be used. xx If we have a boy his middle name will be Arthur, after my husbands grandad!!!


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd prefer just the one middle name, but Shirley-Rose is really nice, thanks!

And I really like Leyla Leigh... our surname is Khan so I think the two Ls sounds good.


----------



## BumpyCake

does gramma have a middle name?


----------



## Gwizz

You could still have Rose ... Shirley ends with 'ley' and Leyla begins 'Ley' so you still have a bit of your grandma in the name already.

What about Layla May also

xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

Rachel_C said:


> I'd prefer just the one middle name, but Shirley-Rose is really nice, thanks!
> 
> And I really like Leyla Leigh... our surname is Khan so I think the two Ls sounds good.

Sounds good with your surname! :happydance: xx


----------



## Rachel_C

I forgot to mention that Grandma didn't have a middle name. It's like her parents purposely tried to make it hard for me!!!

That's a good point about ShirLEY and LEYla... I didn't think of that!


----------



## roc

what about the actual name meadow?
Maybe it's a bit unusual, but i think it's really pretty!


----------



## Floralaura

I was also going to say Meadow..x


----------

